# Dear clash of clans player



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 18, 2020)

For the clash of clans player

WORSHIP MY LAIR FOR THEY WHO DARE HARM IT WILL DIE


----------



## Faustus (Dec 19, 2020)

M’hmm. Sorry, couldn’t get  past the massive WALL OF ADVERTS.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 19, 2020)

AD.... ADS


----------

